# Magenta Cast B&W Prints PRO-100 Redux



## Ed V (May 19, 2017)

I pulled my original post on this topic after speaking to Canon and getting more info on the subject.

The problem basically stated is that I see a slight but noticeable magenta cast on my B&W prints made with the Canon PRO-100. Actually it is difficult to see when looking at the print in isolation but is clearly visible when the print from the PRO-100 is put next to one from my Epson 3800 or P-6000. I know... different printers, different drivers, etc. 

I had a very good conversation with a tech from Canon and we discussed a number of factors which ended up focusing on the papers I have tried. Canon papers seem to work well but I can't do what I want with Canon papers (4x6 borderless WITH the ability to print on the back - I want to create photo postcards). I have ordered some double-sided Red River Pecos River Gloss Duo for this project which I hope will work. It is just a question of whether I go with the PRO-100 (my preferred printer for this job) or the 3800.

In the meantime, I have tried printing the photos on papers I have on hand such as Epson Premium Glossy and Red River Arctic Polar Satin. Both produce prints with the magenta cast. The tech said Epson papers are notorious for a cast because they are designed specifically for pigment-based inks and Epson printers and the PRO-100 being dye-based has problems printing on Epson papers. 

He also said he has never heard of any problems with Red River papers which they (RR) say is optimized for both dye- and pigment-based inks. But I see a cast on my RR APS. 

So my questions:

Have any of you with a PRO-100 noticed a cast on your prints - particularly B&W?

Have you found differences in cast based on different papers?

If so, what papers seem to work best (minimized cast) with the Pro-100?

If you made it this far through the ramble, I thank you. Any info would be helpful.

Ed


----------



## privatebydesign (May 19, 2017)

Hi Ed,

In tried to post to your last thread but it disappeared.

This link will probably help: http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-pixma-pro-100-printer-review/#profiling


----------



## Ed V (May 20, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> In tried to post to your last thread but it disappeared.
> 
> This link will probably help: http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-pixma-pro-100-printer-review/#profiling



Sorry about that. After talking to Canon, my questions changed. So I pulled the original post to start over.

Thanks for the reference. I read through it and see that the cast is not uniquely my problem. I had tried tinkering with settings a while back (like a year ago) and basically gave up. I quit printing from Print Studio Pro and went back to printing from Lightroom which is where I print from with my Epsons. 

Anyway, I went back to PSP after reading the review and have been doing some more tinkering. I think I am getting close. I am using the Epson print as my standard. I thought I had it last evening but when I checked again this morning, I was still off. So I made more changes. Looks good for now but we'll see after the "paint dries". 

Again thanks for the reference.

Ed


----------



## Ed V (May 20, 2017)

Okay I quit. I must have tried at least 25 different combinations. I can reduce the magenta cast but I can't eliminate it. So no black and white on the PRO-100. Just not worth the aggravation. I'll stick with the Epson 3800 or P-6000.

Based on my experience as well as what I have read, I would stay away from the PRO-100 if you do black & white prints.

Ed


----------



## YuengLinger (May 21, 2017)

Ed V said:


> Okay I quit. I must have tried at least 25 different combinations. I can reduce the magenta cast but I can't eliminate it. So no black and white on the PRO-100. Just not worth the aggravation. I'll stick with the Epson 3800 or P-6000.
> 
> Based on my experience as well as what I have read, I would stay away from the PRO-100 if you do black & white prints.
> 
> Ed



Ha! You are NOT alone. Exactly why I went with an Epson 3880 almost four years ago and couldn't be happier still today.


----------

